# Cruise lines...it seems something tragic is always happening on them.



## CeeCee (Feb 4, 2014)

4-year-old boy dies aboard cruise ship

http://usat.ly/LL9rRd

People getting sick all the time, people going overboard, children drowning...seems like it's always something.

The cruise I was on in July had a lady get get sick when they were giving us the safety drill where we were packed like sardines on deck in what felt like 100 degrees.


----------



## That Guy (Feb 4, 2014)

Climbing aboard one of those floating high-rise sky-scratching monstrosities is just not my idea of a good time.


----------



## Warrigal (Feb 4, 2014)

Hubby and I are going on a South Pacific Cruise later this month. There are literally thousands of people on board. Some are bound to get ill, even die, but drowning children should not happen. Parents are responsible for watching their children around water and there are places on the ship which children and teens are entertained and well supervised by ships staff.

We will be boarding without any qualms for our safety and in the full expectation that we will be very well looked after.


----------



## That Guy (Feb 4, 2014)

Kon-Tiki.  Now, there's a South Pacific Cruise for ya . . .






Have fun, Warrigal.  Hope you have a great time and enjoy the cruise.


----------



## LogicsHere (Feb 4, 2014)

I've gone at least 4 cruises and I loved them.  Would I go now, probably not.  The older I get the more insecure I have become.


----------



## SifuPhil (Feb 4, 2014)

Being packed like sardines in brine is not my idea of a good time.

Of course, any sickness they get is going to be quickly transferred in that tight environment. 

I think one of the biggest causes of problems is that people relax their guard on-board and think that the captain and crew are going to "look out for them".


----------



## Warrigal (Feb 4, 2014)

Children drown very silently. When they are in a pool, especially a four year old, your eyes must be on them constantly and there should not be a drink in your hand the whole time. Otherwise natural selection comes into play. It's a lesson best not learnt the hard way.


----------



## Anne (Feb 4, 2014)

Warrigal's right....children can drown when they might look like they're ok.  They don't necessarily struggle or yell for help; they can just go under.  Scary.  

I read that the older child was airlifted out with a grandparent.  I wonder if the grandparents had them on a cruise??  I wouldn't take a child that young on a cruise; they would have to be watched carefully and constantly, and that would be hard with so many people around.


----------



## Happyflowerlady (Feb 5, 2014)

I have never been on a cruise, but I would love to go, and would definitely do it if  I were able to afford something like that. 
It seems strange that we seem to be  having an epidemic of things going wrong on cruise ships, when previously, these kinds of things only happened now and then.
I can see that if there was salmonella in the food, then anyone who ate it would get sick, and a contagious illness would spread fast, as well. 
However, people are packed into malls every day, and especially at holiday seasons, so the chances of flu spreading are great that way, too. And there are children who drown in pools every year, so I think it is just more noticeable when it happens on a cruise ship, especially now, when they seem to be having all sorts of trouble on the cruise ships.
I still would go on one though.


----------



## Vivjen (Feb 5, 2014)

Good morning. There is not a lot cheerful about today is there?!


----------



## SeaBreeze (Feb 5, 2014)

Never was on a cruise, but always thought it would be nice to take an Alaskan cruise.  I have heard nothing but bad reports about all these cruises, doesn't sound promising at all.  I'd rather take a cruise with a small amount of people, these cruises I hear of seem to be really overpacked.  I'd rather enjoy the sea and scenery, than be cramped in with a bunch of strangers and kids.  An adult cruise would be more appealing.

Warrigal, hope you have a nice cruise with your hubby this month.  Have a good time, and stay safe! :love_heart:


----------



## Warrigal (Feb 5, 2014)

I've been on some interesting cruises.

The first in 1975 was on a Soviet ship, the Leonid Sobinov, with Russian sailors, cooks and cabin staff and English tour organisers and entertainers. We felt perfectly safe (as long as the cold war didn't suddenly hot up) because anyone who misbehaved was to be confined to the brig and offloaded at the next port, to find their way home at their own expense. This thought kept the various rugby teams in line and no-one played up until the last night. We had a great time but my 12 year old daughter went missing for an hour one afternoon and I was in a state of panic. Boy, was she in trouble when we caught up with her !

Then we experienced a Greek Islands cruise and a Nile cruise in 2000. Both were interesting and on neither one did we trust the water, drinks we didn't open ourselves, ice or salads. We were fine. The Nile cruise ships are obscenely flashy and the Greeks think everything they do is wonderful, simply because they are the Greeks. I think they should get out more and see the rest of the world.

Lately we've experienced the Sea Princess, around New Zealand and the Rhapsody of the Seas from Sydney to Cairns and back. Both were really good experiences, with excellent facilities, good service, wonderful food and entertainment and an easy going atmosphere where it is easy to talk to perfect strangers. As Australians we like the Princess line because all tipping is included in the price. Australians hate tipping and we do it very awkwardly. We prefer to know that the crew are properly paid to begin with and then we will usually give a small gratuity as a thank you parting gift, usually with a short note.

Out next cruise will be out to Fiji and Vanuatu on the Sea Princess. We've booked a room with a balcony this time but I'd be just as happy with a window, as long as it's not behind the life rafts.

Hygiene standards are high. As you enter every eating area you have to use the hand sanitiser and there are staff at the door supervising the guests. I suppose you could refuse but no-one ever does.


----------



## jrfromafar (Feb 5, 2014)

this is too bad about the tragedy, and yes, there are things that happen. But I put it in perspective - there are _thousands_ of people on board - and there are hundreds of ships going here and there without incident. Doesn't say anywhere that the cruise ship was negligible. On the cruise we took, it was imperative that I at least attempt to jog off the evening meal - but no way would I go outside (at night!) on the Promenade deck - I've read too many stories about mysterious disappearances..... wasn't about to take that chance!

all in all though, it was a great experience, and I'm looking forward to going again !

here's some people having a blast -- whoooohooooo!!!


----------



## SifuPhil (Feb 5, 2014)

The only cruise I would be interested in taking would be the one where I pilot my own boat - I want to be responsible for my own life or death.


----------



## jrfromafar (Feb 5, 2014)

SifuPhil said:


> The only cruise I would be interested in taking would be the one where I pilot my own boat - I want to be responsible for my own life or death.



To me it's all a calculated risk - for going on a cruise or flying a commercial airliner - I'm trusting others - but statistically it's safer than if I did pilot my own boat or plane! I can remember twice in a private boat I almost bought the farm - and once in a little 2 seat airplane - I wasn't the pilot... but came within feet of a mid air collision with another private plane. Since then, no thanks - I'll go commercially!


----------



## That Guy (Feb 6, 2014)




----------

